# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم UST2 PRO  Important information about ust-2 please read this

## mohamed73

we not have any plan do any other product activation to ust-2 cards!!! 
So dont play with any other software with ust-2 cards.
YOU CAN DAMAGE CARDS FOREVER!!! 
AND will can;t use UST-3 ))     
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  MODERATOR. DONT DELETE THIS. IMPORTANT INFORMATION.
CONTAKT WITH ADMINS IF YOU WANT DELETE.

----------

